# Wlan Repeater mit Bridge Funktion gesucht



## OldboyX (2. März 2015)

Liebe Leute,

 

nach längerer Recherche habe ich festgestellt, dass es schwierig ist festzustellen ob ein WLAN Repeater auch eine Bridge Funktion / Access Point Funktion bietet (bzw. ob zwischen diesen Begriffen strikt genug unterschieden wird).

 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach folgendem Gerät:

Ein (möglichst kleiner) WLAN Repeater von der Sorte die man in die Steckdose hängt und der sonst keinen Platz wegnimmt. Ich will aber nicht, dass das Teil versucht das WLAN zu erweitern, sondern ich habe an Ort und Stelle ein Ethernetkabel das von meinem Router kommt und hätte gerne, dass das Teil einen Ethernetport hat den ich mit dem Netzwerkkabel verbinde und über dieses soll das Teil dann Internet beziehen und sein eigenes WLAN aufbauen. Im Idealfall sollte das Gerät den neuesten WLAN Standard (802.11ac) unterstützen, aber mit N-Standard wäre ich wohl auch glücklich.

 

Falls jemand mir endgültig sagen kann, ob das nun eine Bridge-Funktion ist oder eine Access Point Funktion, dann hätte ich auch noch etwas gelernt dabei.


----------



## squats (2. März 2015)

das wäre ein Access-Point

 

gibt halt auch viele Produkte die mehrere Funktionen haben, also AP/Repeater/Client/Bridge


----------



## OldboyX (2. März 2015)

Also würdest du sagen, dass dieses Gerät meine Ansprüche erfüllt? http://geizhals.at/de/netgear-wi-fi-range-extender-ex6100-ex6100-100pes-ex6100-100grs-a1082555.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

 

Ich bin mir eben nur nicht sicher, ob der LAN Port nur Client-Funktion hat oder auch als "WAN" dienen kann. Weil Access Point Funktion könnte auch heißen, dass das Gerät Internet übers WLAN holt und dann sein eigenes WLAN aufbaut mit eigenem DHCP Server, anstatt einfach das bestehende zu "repeaten" und zu erweitern. Ist für mich auch aus der Beschreibung nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## squats (3. März 2015)

ja das Gerät würde funktionieren, hat ja an der Seite Schalter für AP-Modus

 

hier besser zu sehen http://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=5805-1A2&APID=14


----------



## snuster (7. April 2015)

Dieser hier kann auch alles  was du möchtest, kostet aber weniger als die Hälfte. 

 

Hat aber dann nur 802.11 b/g/n&#8230;


----------



## OldboyX (7. April 2015)

Danke, hab schon und klappt einwandfrei.


----------

